# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Τροφη παραδεισιων

## giorgos@

παιδια ειναι καταλληλη αυτη η τροφη[/URL]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από όσο συγκρίνω το μείγμα με το δικό μου καλή φαίνεται. Οπτικά πάντα σε σύγκριση με αυτή που δίνω εγώ. Περίμενε όμως και άλλες απαντήσεις!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

> παιδια ειναι καταλληλη αυτη η τροφη[/URL]


Κι εμένα μια χαρά μου φαίνεται...θυμίζει συσκευασμένη τροφή μιας γνωστής εταιρίας, είναι συσκευασμένη όντως; αν θέλεις πρόσθεσε και λίγο ακόμα κεχρί, τα παραδεισάκια το λατρεύουν!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Έχεις παραλείψει όμως να μας συστήσεις τα πουλάκια σου...βάλε μας καμιά φώτο να τα καμαρώσουμε!!!

----------


## giorgos@

θα τα βαλω απλως ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης και δεν τα ενοχλω

----------

